# Brauch Dringend HILFE!!!!!!!!



## Teichforum.info (15. Nov. 2005)

Hallo leute,

wir haben bei uns Zuhause angebaut und an den Anbau wollte ich meinen Teich setzen, bin auch schon so gut wie fertig aber wir sind am Zweifeln ob der Anbau den druck von 15m³ aushällt.Habe jetzt schon 3m³ Wasser im Teich.Es sind 60cm Erde unter dem Teich bis zur Bodenplatte.

Daten.:

30er Bodenplatte mit Q355(Matten) Bewehrung
24er Kalksand Stein Mauer mit Körben im Fundament
20er Decke mit Doppelter Bewehrung Q355(Matten) und 12er Eissen im Rand

Habe gesehen das lobo mit 17-5er KS Steinen gemauert hat mit einem Kranz oben.Ich weis aber nicht ob er eine Statik dafür errechenen lassen hat.Er hat nähmlich mit viel kleineren KS Steinen gemauert wie ich.Ich habe ihn auch schon angeschrieben aber bis jetzt kam noch nichts.Schade!
Vieleicht kann mir von hier jemand helfen sonst kann ich nicht weiter füllen.Und ich währe halt sehr sauer wenn mir auf den letzten drücker meine Koi eingehen. :cry: 





Das ist die Mauer wo der Teich direkt dran sitzt.




Das sind die Steine mit den gemauert wurde.




Da habe ich schon 3m³ Wasser drin.


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Nov. 2005)

Hallo Maurix,
an der Wand wäre ja normalerweise Erde angeschüttet worden, oder?
Erde hat ca. 18-20 kN/m3, Wasser aber nur 10 kN/m3.


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Nov. 2005)

ist dahinter nicht sein zimmer? (luft)


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Nov. 2005)

Also der Teich ist direkt an der Mauer  dazwischen ist nur Styropor.Hnter der Mauer ist der Abstellraum mein Zimmer ist daneben (anderer anbau).Also der Teich drückt gegen eine Mauer wo dahinter nur luft bzw. ein Zimmer ist.

Teich.:15m³

Hoffe ihr könnt was damit anfangen. :?


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Nov. 2005)

Schade Maurizio, 

aber die Sache mit der Statik ist natürlich ein ernstes Problem. 
Ich kann dir nur sagen, dass ich etwa 50000l Wasser direkt an der Kellerwand habe und beim Füllen auch nicht schlafen konnte. 
50000l Wasser = 50 Tonnen und die Forumskollegen hatten auch einige Bedenken angemeldet. Gell Jürgen, oder war es der Stefan?   
Ich habe es riskiert und das Haus steht noch und der Keller ist keine vergrößerte Waschküche geworden.   
Ich hoffe, ihr habt mit Betonsteinen gemauert. Die sollten herhalten. 
Was willst du nun machen? Es gibt nur zwei Möglichkeiten. 
Es ist kein Wohnraum, sondern ein Abstellraum. Ich würde so verfahren: Augen zu und durch. Aber ohne Gewähr. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Nov. 2005)

Oh man, Rainer ich weis echt nicht mehr  was ich machen soll :cry: .Habe mit meiner Mutter schon Pläne geschmidet den Teich zu Versetzen, oder eine extra Stahl konstruktion in den Raum zu Installieren aber das ist wieder ein riesen Investition an Zeit und Geld.Ich hoffe Silke kommt heute nochmal Online und kann mir sagen ob ich noch hoffen kann oder ob ich lieber die Tonnen direkt in den Keller stelle.

Was hast du für Kellerwände, Kalksand Steine?
Wir haben halt die VOLLEN KS Steine LxBxH, 30x24x24.

Jetzt muss es auch noch den rest der Woche regnen und sau Kalt werden.  

HILFE HILFE

Danke


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Nov. 2005)

Silke schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Maurix,
> an der Wand wäre ja normalerweise Erde angeschüttet worden, oder?
> Erde hat ca. 18-20 kN/m3, Wasser aber nur 10 kN/m3.



Was meinst du Silke? Meinst du, die Wand hält? 
Die Erde bleibt schon besser liegen, wie das Wasser. 
Das Wasser drückt mit voller Kraft an die Wand.  



@ Maurizio, 

Verfüllte Betonsteine hätten dem Druck sicher Stand gehalten. Bei Kalksandsteinen habe ich gar keine Ahnung. 
Eine Eisenplatte zwischen Wand und Wasser wäre sicher eine einfachere Lösung, wie das ganze Loch mit Erde füllen und an anderer Stelle neu beginnen. 



Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Nov. 2005)

Hallo Maurizio, 

und? 
Hat die Wand beim Füllen hergehalten? 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Nov. 2005)

Hallo Rainer,

habe immer noch nicht gefüllt :cry: .Das Risiko ist zu hoch das die Wand bricht.Morgen kommt ein Bauunternehmer der sich das anguckt und mir dann übermorgen mehr sagen kann.Ist nähmlich ein guter Freund von uns.Ich kann nur hoffen.

Danke
gruß


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Nov. 2005)

Hallo,
ich wollte damit nur sagen, daß der Erddruck, wenn angeschüttet worden wäre, viel höher ist als der Druck von Wasser. Beides drückt ja in einem bestimmten Winkel gegen die Wand. Ob die Mauer nun hält, muß letztendlich der Statiker sagen. Er hat doch auch für deinen Raum eine gemacht, oder? Ruf ihn an und frag, das ist die beste Lösung.
Alles andere, wenn doch was passiert, wäre nur ärgerlich und der Wasserschaden ziemlich hoch (wieviel cm3 waren es noch?)
Am besten gibt er dir das schriftlich, dann bist du in jedem Fall abgesichert.
PS: Kellerwände sind doch meist auch nur aus 24er Kalksandstein.


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Nov. 2005)

Dachte eigentlich das du sowas errechnen kannst.Leider ist der Statiker zurzeit im Urlaub.Aber ich hoffe das unser Bekannter morgen bzw. übermorgen mir mehr sagen kann als ich bis jetzt schon weis.

Vieln Dank


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Nov. 2005)

Hallo,
natürlich kann ich das rechnen. Aber dazu bräuchte ich ja deine Unterlagen der Statik usw. 
Und umsonst wäre das auch nicht  
Blöd, daß dein Statiker im Urlaub ist. Wann kommt er denn wieder? Denn er steht ja "mittendrin".


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Nov. 2005)

Er kommt Ende dieses Monats wieder in sein Büro.Aber ich warte jetzt erst mal morgen ab.

Danke


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Nov. 2005)

hallo maurix.

ich bin nicht der statiker - aber wenn du den raum dahinter auch mit wasser füllst, gleicht sich der druck aus   

aber im ernst - vom gefühl her hätte ich keinerlei bedenken .......... bei mir wäre das wasser schon drinnen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Nov. 2005)

Hallo
ja klar, vom Gefühl her könntest du einfüllen. Aber nicht daß wir nachher die Schuld kriegen, wenn das Wasser bei dir im Zimmer ist :ertrink:


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Nov. 2005)

hi!

wenn dein kumpel vom bau sagt "das geht schon", frag trotzdem den statiker!

auf dem bau wurde auch schon oft gesagt: "die haelfte eisen reicht auch" 

damit ist im fall der faelle die versicherung nicht zufrieden.

wenns nur um ne __ laube gehen wuerde-kein problem, aber in deinem fall waere mir das risiko zu hoch.


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Nov. 2005)

Das ist ja nicht irgend einer vom Bau der ist genau wie Silke Diplom Bauingeniur   .Und glaubt mir nach dem Motto die hälfte wird auch halten haben wir sicher nicht gebaut.Wir haben so viel 12er eisen und Doppelte bewährung Q355 Eisenmatten in der Decke und Bodenplatte.  
Aber zum Glück kommt er schon um 1 Uhr.Da fühlt man sich schon viel besser. :freude: 
Aber ganz ehrlich, wer geht so ein großes Risiko ein und füllt ohne zu Wissen ob das ganze auch hällt :steinigung: .Ich mein, wir haben ja auch keinen der uns Sponsort. 

Danke


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Nov. 2005)

:musik:  :tanz:  :heiss:  :jump:  :bia: 

Er hat gesagt, NULL PROBLEMO.

Wsser Marsch  :glasswim:


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Nov. 2005)

na siehste, nun bist du glücklich, was?  
Viel Spaß mit deinen Fischis wünsch ich dir!
PS: es gibt übrigens keine Stahlmatten 355, höchstens 335er.


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Nov. 2005)

Danke.



> PS: es gibt übrigens keine Stahlmatten 355, höchstens 335er



Mann kann sich ja mal irren, Oder.


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Nov. 2005)

juergen-b schrieb:
			
		

> hallo maurix.
> 
> ich bin nicht der statiker - aber wenn du den raum dahinter auch mit wasser füllst, gleicht sich der druck aus


....der war super.   



> aber im ernst - vom gefühl her hätte ich keinerlei bedenken .......... bei mir wäre das wasser schon drinnen


bei mir auch, nur sicher wegen Undichtigkeiten schon wieder draußen.   


Gruß Rainer


----------

